# Ohss gone, bfp/n?



## Parky77 (Jan 15, 2014)

Morning ladies,

I just wondered if anyone has had mild ohss for a few days, then it has calmed down, which had resulted in a bfp? 

I could do with hearing a positive story right now!


----------



## Rellie (May 17, 2013)

I cant help on this! however, i had ET on Wednesday and they said i was at a huge risk of OHSS my ovaries were huge i looked 5 months pregnant, and was in quite a bit of discomfort. After having a melt down in the clinic as they wanted to cancel transfer they agreed to transfer one instead of the 2 planned.....

Well, i am now a clear bill of health, no symptoms no bloating no cramps (really!).And i am worried to death, surely if it was going to be a BFP i would be feeling crap!? i am 4dp5dt. so i feel your pain! I am really interested if anyone has anything to say on this also..

xxx


----------



## Rellie (May 17, 2013)

Oh and btw, i am also on lipids, i had one a week before transfer and due one on wednesday, a week after, do you think that has helped us shift the OHSS possibility?

xx


----------



## Kernow Lou (Jan 13, 2010)

Hi Parky - I did!

Have had ohss on all my fresh cycles but avoided it before et this time. However, 4 days past transfer my stomach was huge, I felt sick and was struggling to breath. I had a scan and there was some free fluid in my pelvis but not much. Two days later the ohss symptoms had completely gone. I thought it would be a bfn but I POAS 3 days after that and got a very strong BFP and my hcg level was 618 10dp5dt.

Hope this has given you a bit of hope that, basically, all the signs and symptoms we get, or lack of them, don't really mean anything. The very best of luck for your OTD. X


----------



## Rellie (May 17, 2013)

I think i love you kernow!    even though ive jumped on someone elses thread!


----------



## Parky77 (Jan 15, 2014)

Hi rellie and kernow Lou, 

Thanks both so much for replying. 

I had it on my last round but the ohss went and so did the pregnancy. I was 7dp3dt when I got it this time, I recognised the symptoms earlier and went to the clinic. Then 2 days later it was gone so I went from being convinced I was pregnant, like almost telling the world, to convinced I am not. 

I also have done intralipids this time, I wonder if it does make a difference? 

It's made me calm down such a lot reading your replies thank you so much.

How far along are you now? 

My OTD is Thursday, 4 more sleeps!!! 

Thanks again x


----------



## -Susan- (Apr 9, 2012)

Hi,
I had OHSS towards the end of stims and quite a bit of free fluid, and was particularly sore a couple of days after EC. I was actually really surprised the hospital let me have transfer given that I think I was classed as having moderate OHSS, particularly when I had a top quality blast! It went away for a while and only came back very mildly at about 7dp5dt, then basically went away again shortly after that. I thought I was having a chemical even when I got my BFP, particularly when I started bleeding on OTD and it lasted 10 days (and my OHSS wasn't coming back with a vengeance like the hospital told me it most probably would), but actually my HCG had a very fast doubling time, something like 33 hours, and I'm 24 weeks now. 

Best of luck for your BFP


----------



## nichub (Sep 2, 2010)

I had ohss which reared it's ugly head about 5 days after ET, and stayed for about a week then went again, I knew I had a bfp because of it appearing after ET but it did disappear again not long after

Good luck 

Nic
Xx


----------



## Parky77 (Jan 15, 2014)

Thank you ladies and congratulations on you bfps. 

I am feeling so much more confident now. I'm still getting other symptoms, tiredness, sore and bigger boobs, mood swings like you would not believe!! 

So let's stay positive! 

Thanks again for your replies, you've no idea how much better you have made me feel.

Right I need to get back to work and stop checking ff all the time!!  Coffees to make for the paying public! 

Enjoy the sunshine xxx


----------



## Rellie (May 17, 2013)

Hope al enjoyed the sunshine!

I have been to the zoo to take my mind off it, well it didnt, full of kids!!!

only a few twinges and no symptoms really.... STILL!!!

Good luck ladies xxx


----------

